# September 2019 Photo of the Month Voting.



## snowbear (Oct 5, 2019)

More wonderful entries; best of luck to all. Voting ends in seven days.

1. "Voldemorts Wand" by @kalgra






2. "Smelling the Flowers" by @Dean_Gretsch





3. "The Lone Tree" by @weepete





4. Untitled by @zulu42





5. Untitled by @jcdeboever





6. "il·lu·mi·na·tion" by @oldhippy





7. "Milky Way Badlands" by @kalgra





8. "Golden Drama in the Alps " by @Daniel_Photo





9. "Self Portrait" by @smoke665





10. "Triangles and Squares" by @SquarePeg





11. "Man With Cooking Pots - Varanasi, India 2018" by @NER


----------



## fishing4sanity (Oct 7, 2019)

I know it would be counterproductive, but right now I'm wishing I had 11 votes to cast - all great photos.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 8, 2019)

It would be great if we could cast votes for our top 3... what we lack in voters we could recoup with multiple votes ®


----------



## CherylL (Oct 8, 2019)

Hard to choose just one.  All are wonderful photos.


----------



## Jeff G (Oct 8, 2019)

Toughest batch in a while!


----------



## Tony744 (Oct 9, 2019)

Took several days, but finally cast my vote. All great photos.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 12, 2019)

Last minute bump


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2019)

Really close contest this month. Come on members! Break that tie and vote!


----------



## Edward56 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------

